# Switch lighting?



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Currently I have a 48" AquaGlo for the lighting(on Marina canopy), some java moss/fern & a few low light plants.

I just don't feel the color of the light is "right" for the plants and the fish, as it doesn't show the proper color of it. (Doesn't show much of blue)
I also read somewhere that ideal light for the plants is 6700K(maybe the fish too?), and AquaGlo is sitting at 18000K, which will promote algae growth a bit more??
(Bcuz I'm having a little bit of BGA issue going on, until winter time if turn on the light in shorter hour)

So my question is:
1. If I switch the lighting to T8 LifeGlo(expensive), or get a T8 6500K bulb from home depot(cheaper), will my plants glow better & tetras looks nicer?

2. Will it give more control on the BGA issue?

3. It there anyway to add extra light bulb on my 48" Marina canopy? (or DIY?)

Thanks ahead for the advice~!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

*Lighting*

Most of the research I have read say 6700k is ideal for planted tanks. I use a 6700k and a 10k it works for me. As for fish enhancing lights they make them but they dont work well for plants. I find if your fish are happy the colors will show so dont worry about buying a light to bring out there color. Also try a variety of foods rather than just 1.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Fixed a typo in there, should be 18000K for the AquaGlo~

anyways, so if I get a regular T8 tube from dome depot, will it still work??
and will it give me more control over BGA? or should I just go total black for 5~7days?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If I was you I would try the bulb from home depot if its 6500k. I have read that bulbs like the 18000k help algea because the colors it gives off are ideal for algea and not great for plants. Anything in between 6700k and 10k are ideal so in my opinion the 6500k is a better choice than 18000k aquaglow.

Also the darkness for 5 to 7 days is a myth. This is not a good way to control algea. Remember algea and plants compete against each other for nutrients/light in your tank. If you turn off your lights for 7 days all that will do is hurt your plants as they are more sensitive to needing light. So when you turn the lights back on the plants are in shock meanwhile algea because it is so hardy begins growing first and in turn you are worse off than when you started now that you just shocked your plants. If you want to get rid of BGA. Go buy the product E. M. Erythromycin its under $20. Rogers pets sells it for sure. Here is a link so you can see a picture of what the box looks like Fresh Water Medication Follow the directions and I guarantee your BGA will be gone for good. You might want to remove some of your bio media while you are dosing just incase. BGA is a bacteria not an algea so some people say the medicine can kill good bacteria. I didnt when I dosed for it and everything was fine. But do as you please.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> Also the darkness for 5 to 7 days is a myth. This is not a good way to control algea. Remember algea and plants compete against each other for nutrients/light in your tank. If you turn off your lights for 7 days all that will do is hurt your plants as they are more sensitive to needing light. So when you turn the lights back on the plants are in shock meanwhile algea because it is so hardy begins growing first and in turn you are worse off than when you started now that you just shocked your plants. If you want to get rid of BGA. Go buy the product E. M. Erythromycin its under $20. Rogers pets sells it for sure. Here is a link so you can see a picture of what the box looks like Fresh Water Medication Follow the directions and I guarantee your BGA will be gone for good. You might want to remove some of your bio media while you are dosing just incase. BGA is a bacteria not an algea so some people say the medicine can kill good bacteria. I didnt when I dosed for it and everything was fine. But do as you please.


You seem to be contradicting yourself there by telling the OP to dose antibiotics and then saying it will harm your beneficial bacteria.

One can kill BGA (which as you state, is a bacteria, but a light loving one), by doing a 3 day black out (not 5 - 7 days). That's total blackout, no light for feeding or anything else.

The problem is that if the source of the BGA is not located and fixed, it will come back, whether you are doing a blackout or using antibiotics.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shiyuu said:


> (Bcuz I'm having a little bit of BGA issue going on, until winter time if turn on the light in shorter hour)


You solved your own riddle there. Your photoperiod is too long. If your lighting is low, you cannot compensate by keeping the lights on longer. If your plants are growing fine, why turn the lights on longer in the summer? Since you are growing low light plants, what is it that you're trying to accomplish?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I said some people say it can kill good bacteria. I dosed with it and didnt remove any bio media and everything turned out great. Been 6 months since and not a trace of it. I Also got my father to dose his tank a few months ago and no trace of it either now. All im saying is it works. Turning your lights off in your tank for days solves nothing. Its a useless way of avoiding the problem. There is a bacteria in your water. KILL IT with bacteria killer . Problem solved.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jbyoung00008 said:


> I said some people say it can kill good bacteria. I dosed with it and didnt remove any bio media and everything turned out great. Been 6 months since and not a trace of it. I Also got my father to dose his tank a few months ago and no trace of it either now. All im saying is it works. Turning your lights off in your tank for days solves nothing. Its a useless way of avoiding the problem. There is a bacteria in your water. KILL IT with bacteria killer . Problem solved.


And then what? Kill it again when it comes back? Without solving the cause, it'll keep coming back.

And is there a scientific reason why it kills the BGA and not other bacteria?

I think many on planted forums would disagree with you. As in modern medicine, the general consensus is NOT to dose with antibiotics unless you have no choice.

If you research 3 day blackout, there are literally hundreds of people who have done it with success, including myself. Yes, we all know antibiotics kill bacteria, but blackouts are free and there is zero chance of harming your beneficial bacteria. So you've tried a blackout and it hasn't work? I'm not googling this off the internet. I took this advice from Tom Barr and applied it and it worked for me and many others, so my experience is firsthand, just like your experience with antibiotics.

I agree antibiotics work, as I've used it also in another case where I was struggling with multiple problems and not just BGA, but it's not a panacea for BGA. I've also had BGA come back after killing it with antibiotics, and it wasn't until I solved the cause (excessive light and organics, insufficient carbon), that it went away permanently.

Once again, I'm not discounting your input. Rather, I'm saying fix the cause, and don't use antibiotics if you don't have to.

Here's a few examples of people who don't think it's "useless" as you say:

Blackout treatment for BGA - Algae - Aquatic Plant Central

BGA Blackout and O2 Levels

And another thread, but this one discussing how it will kill some of your beneficial bacteria.

Battling BGA and BBA at The Same Time? - Aquarium Plants

Can you please provide some examples of people who have tried the blackout and claimed that it was "useless"?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

It worked. First time. Without any harm. Try the blackout method. When it doesnt work go buy the stuff. It will be gone for good.


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the info~

Currently I'm on a light on for 3 hours, off for 4 hours, on again for 4 hours, is my photoperiod still too long??
(I don't mind plants grow slowly, but kinda bad to see good plants slowly dying or covered by BGA...)

I read somewhere that there's a saying about "on 4H, off 2H, on 4H" to have the best result without the algae problem, but I'm not sure if that will work with my tank...
(haven't try it yet)

as for the BGA problem, I will try the blackout method 1st, if not working, then I guess I will have to switch to the medication.


----------



## blazingazn (Sep 18, 2011)

If you want new lighting, talk to *MyKiss* Pat over at CanadianAquatics.

He sold me a Sunblaster light and reflector for 20-30$ perfect color temp for plants and it's blue for sure!


----------

